# Start Here > Guest Forum >  Counterfeit Maple Leafs

## Unregistered

I discovered 15 fake $5 Canadian Silver Maple Leaf coins, yesterday, August 30, 2016.  Recently purchased from Aydin Coins and Jewelry in New Jersey and from Modern Coin Mart in Florida and other parts of the country.  They are made of ferrous metal and will not pass the magnet test, but very well made counterfeits, including the microscopic safety feature on the front of a minute 16, indicating the year of production (supposedly).  BEWARE!!!!!   Complaints made to eBay and will probably get credit for money, but am worried about the rest of my countrymen.  Caveat emptor.  Or something like that.

----------


## oyarde

I sell any I get but I check them first.

----------


## specsaregood

I don't mind the warning, but I do sorta have a problem with an unregistered user, smearing PM dealers without any evidence or even being registered.

----------


## oyarde

At my local shop they are currently testing gold Eagles due to rumors . Only fakes I have personally seen were  high value Morgan dollars and they were good fakes .

----------


## NorthCarolinaLiberty

> *I discovered 15 fake $5 Canadian Silver Maple Leaf coins, yesterday, August 30, 2016.  Recently purchased* from Aydin Coins and Jewelry in New Jersey and from Modern Coin Mart in Florida and other parts of the country.  They are made of ferrous metal and will not pass the magnet test, but very well made counterfeits, including the microscopic safety feature on the front of a minute 16, indicating the year of production (supposedly).  BEWARE!!!!!   Complaints made to eBay and will probably get credit for money, but am worried about the rest of my countrymen.  Caveat emptor.  Or something like that.



Okay, they are recently purchased, but who purchased them?  You?  Someone else?  When were they purchased?  How did you discover this?  Personally?  Through reading?  A friend?  Another way?

Thanks.

----------


## oyarde

Best bet is just buy silver from me .

----------


## Son_of_Liberty90

> I don't mind the warning, but I do sorta have a problem with an unregistered user, smearing PM dealers without any evidence or even being registered.


Yea my MCM gold coins seem legit. Where's the evidence!

----------


## GunnyFreedom

and here I thought this thread was about syrup...

----------


## fedupinmo

> and here I thought this thread was about syrup...


Or Ted Cruz...

----------


## oyarde

> and here I thought this thread was about syrup...


I think there is a maple syrup thread in economics .

----------


## osan

Moral of the story: don't buy $#@! online because it is often just that.

----------


## Danke

> Best bet is just buy silver from me .


 I wouldn't buy anything from Canada, let alone from an Injun.

----------


## helmuth_hubener

> I discovered 15 fake $5 Canadian Silver Maple Leaf coins, yesterday, August 30, 2016.  Recently purchased from Aydin Coins and Jewelry in New Jersey and from Modern Coin Mart in Florida and other parts of the country.  They are made of ferrous metal and will not pass the magnet test, but very well made counterfeits, including the microscopic safety feature on the front of a minute 16, indicating the year of production (supposedly).  BEWARE!!!!!   Complaints made to eBay and will probably get credit for money, but am worried about the rest of my countrymen.  Caveat emptor.  Or something like that.


My long-standing advice is to never buy precious metals on e-bay.  This will not avoid all problems, but apparently it would have let you avoid _this_ one.

----------


## oyarde

> I wouldn't buy anything from Canada, let alone from an Injun.


I can see your point about the canadians , unless it is direct from the mint .

----------


## PRB

Fake? Who gets to decide what's real? Are you a fascist who believes in intellectual property and wants to stop people from using the word "silver" "maple leaf"? what happened to FREE SPEECH? Buyer beware!!!

----------


## oyarde

> Fake? Who gets to decide what's real? Are you a fascist who believes in intellectual property and wants to stop people from using the word "silver" "maple leaf"? what happened to FREE SPEECH? Buyer beware!!!


It is easy to determine what is real , it says .999 , so it is or it is not.

----------


## PRB

> It is easy to determine what is real , it says .999 , so it is or it is not.


who owns the word "silver"? why can't I call a tree silver instead of wood?

----------


## oyarde

> who owns the word "silver"? why can't I call a tree silver instead of wood?


I think you can , seems I have seen trees labeled silver maple .

----------


## NorthCarolinaLiberty

> Fake? Who gets to decide what's real?



Well, you're obviously not fake.

----------


## PRB

> Well, you're obviously not fake.


what's your point?

----------


## NorthCarolinaLiberty

> what's your point?



You're the real deal.

----------


## Son_of_Liberty90

> My long-standing advice is to never buy precious metals on e-bay.  This will not avoid all problems, but apparently it would have let you avoid _this_ one.


MCM is a very reputable dealer. I wouldnt trust the rantings of this mysterious stranger if he does not present evidence.

----------


## helmuth_hubener

> MCM is a very reputable dealer. I wouldnt trust the rantings of this mysterious stranger if he does not present evidence.


I would not buy from Kitco over e-bay. If the U.S. Mint itself had an e-bay account I would not buy from them on e-bay. 

There simply is no reason to ever buy bullion over e-bay. The risk-reward equation does not make sense.

----------


## oyarde

> I would not buy from Kitco over e-bay. If the U.S. Mint itself had an e-bay account I would not buy from them on e-bay. 
> 
> There simply is no reason to ever buy bullion over e-bay. The risk-reward equation does not make sense.


I would not buy bullion myself off the net , but I have a local shop I can use for that . No tax , no shipping and a cheaper price . I do buy specific coins off of e bay every once and awhile , but I only buy from people who accept returns and most of them are from about three shops that I have done business with for some time . These are brick and mortar places I have actually been in and have meet the owners .

----------


## Son_of_Liberty90

> I would not buy from Kitco over e-bay. If the U.S. Mint itself had an e-bay account I would not buy from them on e-bay. 
> 
> There simply is no reason to ever buy bullion over e-bay. The risk-reward equation does not make sense.


I understand the risk if you buy from Joe Blow, but with more established dealers I don't see why its such a risk. Most reputable dealers specifically state that the bullion they sell is graded and inspected.

And whats to say the dealer you purchase from in purchase has kosher bullion 100% of the time?

----------


## Root

Anyone work with Camino Coin?  Since they are now sponsoring the Ron Paul Liberty Report, I've been thinking about giving them some FRN's for their silver.

----------


## helmuth_hubener

> I understand the risk if you buy from Joe Blow, but with more established dealers I don't see why its such a risk. Most reputable dealers specifically state that the bullion they sell is graded and inspected.
> 
> And whats to say the dealer you purchase from in purchase has kosher bullion 100% of the time?


You may be treating a security problem as if it's a philosophy puzzle.  Logically, yes, there's no difference between one vendor and another.  I cannot give you a logical proof for the difference between buying in person from an established, reputable dealer and buying from e-bay.  All I can give you is good advice:

*Don't buy bullion on e-bay.*

No one who follows my advice will be unhappy they did.  Security isn't logic.  It's pattern recognition, assessing threats, choosing the best, safest way to do something and avoid likely trouble.  Buying bullion on e-bay is bringing far too much trouble far too likely upon yourself, with essentially no reward for it.  Why do it?  Crickets.  Don't.

----------

